

IPad & The Facebook App Kerfuffle - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/04/ipad-the-facebook-app-kerfuffle/

======
bmalicoat
When all the iPad apps launched on Friday I was surprised to see this. If you
look at the screenshots you can tell it is not an official app but boy are
they making bank from all the people who don't read reviews and don't pay too
close of attention.

~~~
gojomo
I hope Facebook sues them for unauthorized use of the Facebook name/logo.

------
PhilChristensen
Maybe it's because Joe Hewitt 'quit' developing for iPhone because he was
pissed at Apple.

[http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/11/joe-hewitt-developer-of-
fac...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/11/joe-hewitt-developer-of-facebooks-
massively-popular-iphone-app-quits-the-project/)

They released 3.1 almost immediately after that, but there hasn't been any
significant updates since Hewitt left.

------
stevenp
A source of mine says that the next version of the iPhone OS may ship with
very tight social network integration and social features built in. Perhaps
Facebook is putting off writing an iPad app because they're working directly
with Apple on integrating with the 4.0 OS? It wouldn't be that unlike Apple to
do something like this -- look at the Google Maps app as an example. Just a
hunch.

